# Thunderbird - laisser les mails sur le serveur



## kaos (7 Octobre 2006)

bonjour,

je voudrais savoir comment laisser mes mails sur le serveur avec Thunderbird !
je ne trouve pas les parametres comme dans mails qui propose de les laisser ou de tout rapatrier ???


merci


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

Menu outils --> paramètres des comptes --> paramètres serveur --> laisser les messages sur le serveur.


----------



## kaos (7 Octobre 2006)

super mec !!!! c adorable !!!


----------



## macbanse (14 Juillet 2010)

il n'y a pas  laisser les messages sur le serveur. Ça a disparu sur la version 3.1 ?


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juillet 2010)

macbanse a dit:


> il n'y a pas  laisser les messages sur le serveur. Ça a disparu sur la version 3.1 ?



si il y est toujours

sauf si tu as un compte imap, auquel cas cette option n'a pas lieu d'être


----------



## macbanse (14 Juillet 2010)

que veux tu dire par : elle n'a pas lieu d'être ? Ça a vidé les messages du serveur !


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juillet 2010)

macbanse a dit:


> que veux tu dire par :elle n'a pas lieu d'être ?



le but de l'imap est d'avoir une copie exacte de l'organisation de tes mails et dossiers/sous dossiers à la fois sur ton (tes) ordi(s) et online

tout ce que tu fais online se répercute en local et inversément

donc cette fonction n'a pas lieu d'être, car illogique

si tu désires faire ce que tu veux en local et conserver une trace sur le serveur, passe plutôt par le protocole pop

voilou


----------



## macbanse (14 Juillet 2010)

j'aimerais bien mais thunderbird ne me donne pas le choix, le choix imap est automatique et ensuite c'est un paramètre que je ne peux pas changer...  J'ai lu qu'iil y a qq part un bouton radio qui donne le choix mais je ne le trouve pas.
et petit ps 





> donc cette fonction n'a pas lieu d'être, car illogique


illogique ou pas ça vide le compte et tu n'as plus rien en ligne sans avoir rien demandé


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juillet 2010)

macbanse a dit:


> j'aimerais bien mais thunderbird ne me donne pas le choix,le choix imap est automatique




ah bon ???

crée un nouveau compte, tu verras que le choix est offert ! 



macbanse a dit:


> illogique ou pas ça vide le compte et tu n'as plus rien en ligne sans avoir rien demandé



ah non, ça c'est illogique ! 

tes mails devraient rester sur le serveurs tant que tu ne les a pas effacés en local ! 

sauf si on sort d'une config "classique", et que tu dépend d'un serveur dans ta boite, auquel cas je laisse la main, car je n'y entrave que dalle :rose:


----------



## macbanse (14 Juillet 2010)

c'est bizarre cette histoire... peut être une erreur qq part.
j'ai plusieurs boites à créer et thunderbirdchoisi automatiquement entre imap et pop (même que ça clignote un moment pop/imap/pop/imap... ) mais moi je ne peux rien faire. Ensuite dans paramètre des comptes,  "imap"  on ne peut pas le changer. On peut juste changer l'adresse imap.cc.ff et si je le change en pop.cc.ff  quand il relève le courrier il dit que l'imap est pas bon. Gloups, je peux t'envoyer les screenshot si tu veux. Ça a vachement changé thunderbird depuis la dernière fois que je l'ai installé!


----------



## chafpa (14 Juillet 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> ah bon ???
> 
> crée un nouveau compte, tu verras que le choix est offert !


Pas sûr avec SFR.

Je me souviens, il y a peu, d'avoir eu une adresse SFR à créer et d'office Thunderbird la créait en imap et ensuite impossible de la changer


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juillet 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Pas sûr avec SFR.
> 
> Je me souviens, il y a peu, d'avoir eu une adresse SFR à créer et d'office Thunderbird la créait en imap et ensuite impossible de la changer



sfr  encore un truc de français ça 

le changement a posteriori, je ne sais pas, jamais essayé

sfr n'aurait pas de protocole pop ? ... possible


----------



## chafpa (14 Juillet 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> sfr n'aurait pas de protocole pop ? ... possible


Si, sur le portail dans l'assistance, SFR indique bien les 2 protocoles mais Thunderbird chope l'imap et ne veut pas du pop


----------



## macbanse (14 Juillet 2010)

c'est pareil pour gmail et mailoo.org... imap pour tout le monde ! 
l'idée de l'imap est intéressante mais concrêtement ça créé automatiquement toute une quantité de dossiers. je vous dis pas quand on a plusieurs boites le nombre de ligne que ça fait. par ex pour gmail tu as :
*le nom du compte
*courrier entrant
*dossier "gmail"
dans lequel ya
*brouillon
*messages envoyés
*tous les messages (dans lequel t'as les messages des autres dossiers )
*spam
*corbeille
*suivis.
(et tout un tas d'autres que heureusement tu peux supprimer !)
...
personne sait comment empêcher thunderbird de créer automatiquement un imap ?


----------



## chafpa (14 Juillet 2010)

macbanse a dit:


> personne sait comment empêcher thunderbird de créer automatiquement un imap ?


Je suis preneur de la solution ..... si solution il y a


----------



## monvilain (14 Juillet 2010)

Si je ne me trompe pas, Thunderbird détecte le compte (POP ou IMAP) en fonction du port et des informations que vous choisissez.



Exemple: OVH, 995 > POP

De plus, il y à possibilité quand cela n'est pas détécté de choisir ces informations.

Voir la pièce jointe 30501


----------



## macbanse (15 Juillet 2010)

mais en l'occurence j'ai rien choisi. Ce qui est bizarre c'est que j'ai pas comme sur ton image les champs "ff.fr" moi ils sont sans possibilité de modif...je  vois juste  thunderbird mouliner pop/imap/pop/imap et hop il choisi imap. pas moyen d'agir dessus. ou alors ce serait par rapport au paramètres que détecte thunderbird sur le serveur  ? Pour gmail comme pour mailoo je sais pourtant qu'on a le choix d'activer imap ou pop...


----------



## chafpa (15 Juillet 2010)

Si tu peux agir. Je viens de trouver la solution ou du moins la possibilité de le faire.

Dès que le smtp est détecté, témoin vert, il faut cliquer sur "arrêter" et là, changer imap en pop et le port 143 en 110. Mais attention, cela ne fonctionne pas au premier coup car des fois, il détecte le serveur imap avant, son témoin devient vert, et dans ce cas il ne te reste plus qu'à annuler l'opération et à recommencer 

Sur mon Mac, je peux enfin utiliser une adresse .sfr en pop .... c'était pas trop gênant car mes autres adresses sont en .neuf mais je souhaitais garder mon adresse préférée en .sfr si un jour ils viennent à faire le grand ménage dans leurs X serveurs pop, imap et smtp


----------



## monvilain (15 Juillet 2010)

Et l'option "création manuelle" ?


----------



## macbanse (15 Juillet 2010)

bon bien joué la phainthe , mais chez moi voilà ce qu'il se passe
j'ai effectivement enfin les boutons pour choisir, je choisis pop et 11O
la première fois il a beugué total
la deux et troisième, il laisse le bouton créer le compte en grisé et je ne peux cliquer que sur création manuelle et là ... c'est encore imap que je ne peux pas changer


:rateau:


----------



## monvilain (15 Juillet 2010)

Si vous laissez la détection se faire automatiquement; un bouton "modifier"  apparaît alors à droite dans l'encart.

Ce bouton vous permet la modification de iMap > Pop (Version 3.0.5 Thunderbird)

Je ne vois pas le soucis.:mouais:


----------



## chafpa (15 Juillet 2010)

Erreur, sorry :rose:


----------



## macbanse (16 Juillet 2010)

le soucis est simple:mouais::mouais:
prenons par exemple la boite que je tente de creer chez mailoo.org
je mets nom, mail, mot de passe puis il mouline, cherche et trouve imap puis met automatiquement un "smtp.mailoo.org" qu'il ne trouve évidemment pas et il s'arrête sur : bouton vert pour l'imap et rien sur smtp et j'ai pourtant le bouton "arrêter" qui ne se transforme pas en "modifier". Si je clique sur création manuelle, je me retrouve sur la page où imap n'est pas modifiable, and the beat goes on...
it was better when it was not automatic


----------



## monvilain (16 Juillet 2010)

Sur ma version (3.0.5), le bouton est bien là après moulinage...

Voir la pièce jointe 30611


----------



## macbanse (16 Juillet 2010)

ha, bizarre. Bon j'ai changé l'adresse et ça marche, c'est peut être mailoo qui a un pb.


----------

